# Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva Rum



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva Rum
Caribbean Rum
80 Proof
July 28, 2008​
Tonight I am reviewing the 15 Year (Solera - more on that later) Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva Rum.

*A Brief History*
Matusalem & Company was started in 1872 in Cuba. By the 1940s, the Matusalem brand had captured as much as 50% of the Cuban rum market. After the Cuban revolution, the company moved in exile to the US where it was established as a brand in the US in 1961. Today the rum is made in the Dominican Republic in the tradition of what the manufacturer calls the Cuban Spirit. Now, I have no idea what Cuban rum tastes like, so I will have to take their word for it.

*A Few Words about the Solera System*
The Solera System of aging is rather ingenious blending scheme where you blend many many years of products together in a very systematic way. Picture a stack of oak casks with many rows. The newest spirit in casks at the top, and the oldest at the bottom. Each year, a portion of the contents of the lowest casks are drawn off and sold. The remaining space in the bottom barrels is filled from the product from the row above, and the space in that barrel is filled from the row above, and so on until the casks at the top are ready to receive the newest product. The result is a blended product that has portions of many years. This system lends itself towards providing a consistent finished product that benefits from the very well aged product as well as from the favorable characteristics of the newer product. You can read more about the Solera System on the Matusalem website or on Wikipedia.

*Appearance and Nose*
The rum is a fairly light brown color. The rum presents a slightly alcoholic nose with wonderful aromas of amber maple syrup and sweet brown sugar.

*Flavor*
This rum is not overly sweet - it has more of a delicate sweetness with a certain crispness that provides a welcome layer of intrigue. The rum strikes the palette with a definite maple syrup flavor and then tumbles head over heals into a nice rich molasses flavor and wraps up with a pleasant soothing warmness. Oh, this would be heavenly by the woodstove on a mid-winter night. The finish then is rather quick - leaving you in quite a state of needing another sip!

*Recommendations*
I would have no hesitation offering this rum absolutely neat - it is a great sipping rum. It is multi-layered, ruthlessly addicting, and utterly approachable for any spirits aficionado.

*Pairing Recommendations*
This rum was very complimentary to a not-so-dark maduro like the Ted's Handmade Maduro. I also found it pairs exceptionally well with a Fuente - (maduro or Cameroon) and really brings out the character of my Tampa Sweethearts No. 50 Maduro. Delicious!

http://www.matusalem.com/

These Matusalem commercials are a hoot! Check them out... :whoohoo:
http://www.youtube.com/user/MatusalemRum


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I am not a rum person, but that sounds pretty good! Thanks again John!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll have to see if my liquer store has it


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review will have to find some!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone have a recomendation for a good rum to start off with ? I want to try some rums I can drink on the rocks.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow John we must be on the same astral plane or something (LOL) I just picked a bottle of this also...I do find it similar in taste to that of Cuban rums...Mighty tastie but I prefer a little Ice.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Does anyone have a recomendation for a good rum to start off with ? I want to try some rums I can drink on the rocks.


Certainly, this would be a good rum to start off with. It is definitely a quality product that can be enjoyed neat or on the rocks. No mixer necessary.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good review. Will try sometime


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Certainly, this would be a good rum to start off with. It is definitely a quality product that can be enjoyed neat or on the rocks. No mixer necessary.


Thanks John. I will check my local stores to see if they have it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You know how to do it right, Mr. Rider!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

John Rider the rummy :lol: Thanks John


----------

